# Cataract Surgery



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, people. I had the first eye done this morning. No telling what my fingers are liable to type since there's a little drug hangover going on. Actually I feel like I tied one on last night. I keep wanting to take my glasses off but it's the eye patch. Eight o'clock is going to take forever to get here before I can take it off. 

But, I'm going to be able to see again. Get new glasses that actually correct my vision. I hope.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I've been thinking about you all day, I'm so glad that you are doing okay. Drink a lot of water to help clear up the drug hangover and just take it easy this evening.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The patch is now off. Let's just say my vision is way messed up. Stacked double in the eye they did the surgery on. I turned the lights on in the bathroom, they're LED, and nearly blinded myself. I was able to see that the pupil is still wide open so the light sensitivity thing should resolve.

I wanted the patch off so bad, now I want to put it back on so I can watch TV.

Thank goodness I'm a touch typist, no telling what I'd end up with if I had to hunt/peck type.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The patch is now off. Let's just say my vision is way messed up. Stacked double in the eye they did the surgery on. I turned the lights on in the bathroom, they're LED, and nearly blinded myself. I was able to see that the pupil is still wide open so the light sensitivity thing should resolve.
> 
> I wanted the patch off so bad, now I want to put it back on so I can watch TV.
> 
> Thank goodness I'm a touch typist, no telling what I'd end up with if I had to hunt/peck type.


when you wake in the morning, the eye will be fully functional. Don't sweat it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not really sweating it since I knew what to expect afterwards. 

If it's fully functional I will be amazed and very pleased. If it's not, it will be in time. 

Had this done already, Mark?


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

Have been around it.

I’ve had LASIK once and PRK once.

PRK was a week of fuzzy then notable daily improvements from there


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I take it you were pleased with the outcomes of both procedures?


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

Absolutely. 

LASIK the first time. Perfect vision for 10 years. Eyes started changing at 36 yrs old or so. PRK touch up, good to go for three years and counting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, it you get to be my age you might be dealing with cataracts too. I had to cancel my last surgery due to other health issues and I'm glad I did because of something the doc said to me about how mid vision would be affected. 

During the time between dealing with the one thing and making this latest appointment I thought about that mid vision thing. Do you realize how much we do day in and day out that involves mid vision? I'm using it now on my computer, when I'm working in the garage I'm using mid vision, when I'm chopping veggies, I'm using mid vision. Told him don't mess with my mid vision. 

I have no idea what I'm going to end up with. Since the new eye is still blurry I can't test what it's capable of now.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 9, 2020)

From the people that I know that have had cataract surgery, the vision however imperfect was huge compared to what was before. 

You will be pleased. I just know it.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

My father has had cataract surgery a number of times now. He has always had good luck and great vision compared to presurgery. It's just that his come back every few years lol.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

MarkSmith said:


> From the people that I know that have had cataract surgery, the vision however imperfect was huge compared to what was before.
> 
> You will be pleased. I just know it.


I like your optimism. I know it's got to be better than it was. Cataracts messed with my eye exams so my glasses were never right the last ten years.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sylie said:


> My father has had cataract surgery a number of times now. He has always had good luck and great vision compared to presurgery. It's just that his come back every few years lol.


I had to read that more than once. I did not know anyone had to have repeat surgeries for cataracts. Is it that lenses are fogging and he's getting laser treatments to clear the cloudiness?


----------



## Thomas Lippert (May 10, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The patch is now off. Let's just say my vision is way messed up. Stacked double in the eye they did the surgery on. I turned the lights on in the bathroom, they're LED, and nearly blinded myself. I was able to see that the pupil is still wide open so the light sensitivity thing should resolve.
> 
> I wanted the patch off so bad, now I want to put it back on so I can watch TV.
> 
> Thank goodness I'm a touch typist, no telling what I'd end up with if I had to hunt/peck type.


I learned touch typing the hard way. In a welding class I had before typing. Had a idiot put a hot piece of practice metal in the cool pile. Needless to say I burned my right hand finger tips off. Try typing on an IBM selectric with bandages on lols. I did however, pull off the class with a solid D. Lols


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, I've burnt my hand where it was a visit to the ER but not on hot metal like you did. I'm cringing because I can remember the agony of that burn. At least my fingertips didn't take the hit which would make it so many times worse. 

Eye woke me twice last night itching. Good thing they say wear the shield while sleeping.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sylie, I did some digging on that multiple cataract thing. Turns out they didn't know what they were talking about. Used to be they said a laser would have to be used once to clear the vision on the new lenses. Well, that's just not true. There have been those that have to go back multiple times to clear the vision. 

And they do call that fogginess on the lens a cataract. Now I can't remember the full name.


----------

